# 2011 Geneva Auto Show Preview and Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

When it comes to high-priced exotics, the Geneva Auto Show is in a class of its own. Renowned for debuts of some of the world's most expensive cars, 2011 is shaping up to be no different with the planned debut of the the Ferrari FF, as well as Lambo's next Murcielago, the Aventador LP700-4.

See the preview and check back for breaking updates with coverage from the *2011 Geneva Auto Show preview* starting on *March 1st*.


----------

